# Bailee's Super Singing



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's a video i took of Bailee singing his little heart out. A couple of times he tried to do the bit of the Harry Potter theme we've been teaching him, but he got all muddled up. He's good at pop goes the weasel though as you'll see. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5g1ODBfU_0


----------



## BUUZBEE (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG hes such a little character!!! i love the pop goes the weasel! Are they natural whistlers, or do you have to teach him it by repetition? does he pick it up quickly?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow thats great...lol I can't wait till Ollie starts singing.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

BUUZBEE said:


> OMG hes such a little character!!! i love the pop goes the weasel! Are they natural whistlers, or do you have to teach him it by repetition? does he pick it up quickly?


He naturally chatters and i'm sure that if not taught anything he would whistle cockatiel tunes.  But my brother and I have taught him the tunes and wolf whistles through repetition. It took him a few weeks to learn to wolf whistle and with each new whistle he gets faster and faster to pick it up.  It's taking longer for him to get Harry Potter because it's a longer whistle (even just the first part we're teaching him) and only my brother can whistle it (i'm so lame at whistling). So he doesn't hear it as much as he heard his other whistles.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

WOW he is amazing!! So clever!! and oh so CUTE!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww he is doing good. i could be at the computer and hear hugs going on and on and on and he sounds so happy. But if you walk into the room it stops. He loves hanging out on the window and singing to the outside birdies.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

wow that's alot of singing


----------

